# FreeBSD Audit



## DenisDenis (May 14, 2017)

```
root@test:~ # freebsd-version
10.3-RELEASE-p19
```
I would like to audit when the p19 patch ( `freebsd-update install` ) is installed. I couldn't find any trace in /var/log/messages and in /var/db/freebsd-update. freebsd-update(8) also doesn't show any history. Could you please advise me?

How can I learn when the p19 patch is released? I couldn't find a patch level release table.

Thanks,


----------



## Kiiski (May 14, 2017)

If you were searching for general information about FreeBSD security advisories, they can be found from this link:
https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories.html

Like mentioned there also, general security information (including link to advisories):
https://www.freebsd.org/security/security.html

If you were searching for information when certain patch level has been installed to one specific machine, `freebsd-update` does not provide such solution on command level (meaning no such output from any option).

But without specially cleaning up /var/db/freebsd-update/ directory, fetched binary updates are there (except if different working directory has been given either thru -d option or configuration file).


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2017)

Kiiski said:


> Like mentioned there also, general security information (including link to advisories):
> https://www.freebsd.org/security/security.html


There are also errata patches: https://www.freebsd.org/security/notices.html


----------



## DenisDenis (May 15, 2017)

Thank you very much, actually I figured out that, when I click the last errata https://www.freebsd.org/security/notices.html and the last https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories.html , inside I found the information in which patch it is corrected. So I can consider this is the last patch 

Maybe if you have other ideas to find out when the patch could be installed. ( Because /var/db/freebsd-update/ also contains fetched but not installed files, can be confusing... )


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2017)

I can recommend subscribing to the freebsd-announce@ mailing list. They'll mail the advisories when they're available.

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-announce/2017-April/001792.html
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-announce/2017-April/001793.html


----------

